# I need the propose urgently



## davidsmith001 (20/12/14)

I am so worried about my health and determined to switch to vaping, since a heavy smoker friend died because of lung cancer, I’m so sorry，




in fact, I've struggled to quit smoking for many times, but failed,particularly when I was depressed and irritable, I switched to smoking , it seems that I have no choice but turn to electronic cigarette,a close friend recommended using the stylish e-cig named (_brand name removed_) vapor with a variety of styles and flavors, but I wonder how is electronic cigarette in the end , I searched on google and found this large-scale electronic cigarette forum, hoping to hear the views of the professional friends, thank you very much


----------



## BigGuy (20/12/14)

@davidsmith001 Hi David i started smoking when i was 14 and started off light about 8 years ago i tried to quit analogs using the various things that were available at the time with no avail, i switched to 1 cigar a day with all good intentions to maintain the 1 cigar a day which ended up almost 4 years ago at 7 cigars a day. I quit because one day i woke up and could not breath which scared the living  out of me. I had a friend who said try eciggs which i did and found it hard at first. But what i did was cut out the habitual smokes like with coffee and after dinner etc one at a time and replaced it with vaping and eventually the ciggs started tasting  thats almost 4 years ago. You are lucky today with how far advanced e ciggs are and the fact that you an almost match up your favorite smoke with a little help from the community. My suggestion would be to try a intermediate type of device which does not require a lot of work like an Aspire setup or aero mega setup i will post pics of each later on. Ask the forum to help you get the closest blend of juice that will match you current tobacco product. But most of all try hard we have had such great success with vaping almost 94% of our customer base no longer smoke any analogs at all.








But most of all ask as many questions as possible and ask for advice you will find the local community has a wealth of information and are always willing to help. I wish you the best of luck on quitting the analogs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

@davidsmith001, I tried lots of cheaper e-cigs in the past but never with a mind of switching permanently. We lost a relative about 2 years back due to cancer of the throat. It didn't stop me from smoking but I listened with intent as he told us how he realized something was wrong. One evening I woke up with a shock. I could hear my self breathing. not like when you take a deep breath but I could hear the air trying to got to my lungs. First thing the next morning I started looking for vape shops and bought my first decent e-cig, the egoT. This was a life saver. I no longer have that clogged up chest, I have energy and I have life to boot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

